# Parlantes con parametros t-s confiables ?



## Marchus (Feb 27, 2014)

Hola, quería, que me recomienden algún parlante (marca y modelo), que pueda comprar en argentina, con vistas a realizar la siguiente experiencia.
Por un lado necesito que el fabricante me provea, de los parámetros t-s, y que estos sean confiables, para cruzar los datos con la experiencia practica, realizada sobre los mismos, utilizando el método, del software arta, descrito en este foro. 
La primera experiencia que realice en este sentido fue sobre un parlante Jahro modelo wc8(chinos),  el cruce de datos, arrojo, resultados muy dispares sobre todo en el qts (0,757 según fabricantes contra, 1,23 según la experiencia practica). Como no estoy convencido que los datos de fabrica sean confiables (por marca y origen de los mismos), descarte este tipo de parlantes para esta practica.
Por otro lado, tengo pensado usarlos finalmente para, armar unos bafles de 3 vías, para una potencia de 50w rms y filtro pasivo. que tengan la mejor linealidad posible. es para un equipo de audio hogareño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 27, 2014)

Los que parámetros T/S que yo he comprobado vs. los del fabricante (*Audifan*) tuvieron una diferencia inferior al 10% y no los medí con ARTA sino con *el método de ESP*.
La gente de Audifan te manda los T/S por mail si se los pedís y son parlantes razonablemente buenos aunque con un Qts medio alto para mi gusto.


----------



## Marchus (Feb 28, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg, muchas gracias por atender mi consulta, justamente lo que busco es el mejor método practico para determinar, los valores t/s, con una variación no superior a ese rango (10%), pero eso pense, en partir de un parlante con datos conocidos y confiables.   
Voy a tener en cuenta tu consejo de parlante y método de medición, el problema de los qts altos es que me van a dar mucho volumen de caja para llegar de forma lineal a una frecuencia de corte inferior, baja.
Consulta ¿tenes idea como miden los t/s en las fabricas de parlantes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2014)

Marchus dijo:


> Consulta ¿tenes idea como miden los t/s en las fabricas de parlantes?


No... ni idea como los miden, pero la gente de Audifan parece que lo hacen por soft y algo de hardware, por que los PDF que te envían tiene relevada punto a punto la curva de impedancia y fase... como lo hace el LIMP pero sin el gráfico, y de ahí luego te listan todos los T/S.

Los otros no se como lo hacen, pero no debería ser muy diferente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 28, 2014)

Queres hacer un 3 vias? ... Yo me quedé con ganas de probar los *Peavey Pro* ... hasta hace poco habia en todas partes y sus parametros ( que vienen escritos en la caja )  parecen interesantes. Incluso uno de los miembros de aqui los recomendó. Eso en cuanto a woofers .
Medios podes usar un Audifan , y tweeter ... estamos mal , no se que recomendarte que se consiga.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 1, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La gente de Audifan te manda los T/S por mail si se los pedís y son parlantes razonablemente buenos aunque con un Qts medio alto para mi gusto.



QTS Alto ? si y no. 
De los 2 modelos que medi: 
15W300 tiene un QTS 0.85 / EBP = 31  
10RM300 tiene un QTS 0.53 / EBP = 102 

Dentro de todo la respuesta es buena, la principal desventaja es su baja sensibilidad.
Me gustaria ver los datos de los fierritos mas potentes de Audifan.

Saludos


----------



## Marchus (Mar 1, 2014)

detrakx dijo:


> 10RM300 tiene un QTS 0.53 / EBP = 102


Excelente!!! que fs tiene estos parlantes?
pensaba usar de 12" para tratar de tener un fs bajo.
AntonioAA, estuve leyendo sobre los peavey pro, en mL están algo de 750 de los nuestros en 12, el tema es que hay muchos chino, que según tengo entendido no viene con los parámetros. igual seria cuestión de buscar unos que si los tengan.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 1, 2014)

Marchus :  Estos parlantes tienen una Fs = 60Hz. 
Si quieres todos los parametros T/S.  andate a este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parametros-thiele-and-small-banco-datos-42989/index6.html

Respecto a los peavey, buscando en la web del fabricante pude encontrar varias hojas de datos. 
Los parametros T/S son normales. Muy parecido a lo que ofrece Audifan y quizas un poco mejor.


----------



## Marchus (Mar 1, 2014)

Encontré los parlantes selenium pw3 de 12" tiene muy lindos datos y están el la zona de precios de los peavey.
tiene un fs de 50hz, una sensibilidad de 97db (me viene piola para mi amplificador de 25w) y un qts de 0,69. también hay uno con imán de neodimio, de mejores características pero no se cuanto puede costar.
Recien me fije en la pagina los de 15" resuenan en 37hz, creo que eso son mejores aun.
Estube probando datos de parlantes y los queria compartir con ustedes para ver que opinan.
Los parlantes son peavey pro 12"; peavey pro 15" y selenium 12pw3. estas son las curvas y volumen de caja para cada uno de ellos.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 1, 2014)

Consultá acá, es muy accesible

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php


----------

